# Vanilla ice goes Amish .



## paracordist

Has anyone saw the commercial for this?this is ridiculous ,he went from rapper to terrible tv shows,like a few years back he had a home improvement show called the vanilla ice project.He has just let him self go.


----------



## J-Will

I haven't. Is it a show about him joining an amish community or something?


----------



## Sparky_D

It's amazing what some folks will do when the money from their 15 minutes starts to dry up...


----------



## MrParacord

I just watched the video. Wow! It premieres Oct 12.


----------



## J-Will

Oh so it is a show about him literally going amish?? lmao...


----------



## paracordist

Yep,he's going Amish .


----------



## Sparky_D

I'll just leave this here:


[ame]http://youtu.be/lOfZLb33uCg[/ame]














Somebody had to...


----------



## J-Will

hahaha what a loser


----------



## Shooter

Sparky_D said:


> It's amazing what some folks will do when the money from their 15 minutes starts to dry up...


He should have just stopped... cooperated and listened.


----------



## Sparky_D

Austin said:


> He should have just stopped... cooperated and listened.


 

Word to your mother....


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> He should have just stopped... cooperated and listened.


 But he's back with a brand new invention! Something grabbed ahold of him tightly. 

Remember, he goes hard. Anything less than the best is a felony.


----------



## MrParacord

Oh boy! Lol


----------



## ThreeJ

Looks like he will be rollin.... in his horse and buggy.


----------



## Shooter

I'll watch it to see how bad it is. Well, the first episode anyhow.


----------



## MrParacord

It can't hurt to watch the first episode. I set the DVR when i read about it here. If anything it will be some good entertainment.


----------



## J-Will

Something to laugh at for sure. Watch a few of you guys end up addicted to the whole season. If it makes it that far..


----------



## Shooter

I don't get addicted to series I like. It's an issue.


----------

